# Playin with pink and sparkles...



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure some of you ladies aren't really into pink but I just wanted to show these off... was playing with our BD pink camo pattern and decided to try making some glitter pink camo arrow wraps. I think they turned out really cute, I just might hafta do up some new arrows with them!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

LOVE them!! Can't wait to see them on your arrows!!


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I think they are pretty cute and I am not a pink gal!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I like them!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks ladies!! It will be a while before I can wrap a new set of arrows so if anyone wants this batch let me know, I'll sell them then make myself more later.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks nice..how much weight do they add to your arrow....they look sweet


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

1 grain per sq. inch, so 6 grains for these 6x1 wraps.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

They are too cute Melissa!!!! I have never seen any with glitter!!!


----------



## *Kandice* (Nov 7, 2010)

Love them! Pink and Glitter= awesomeness!


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

So cute! 

What are you using to make arrow wraps? My husband has been wanting me to make some, but I haven't been able to figure out how using an ink jet printer.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

VS, I own Battle Drum Wraps  so I've got a little advantage hahah. We have a slew of equipment, PM me if you'd like specifics.


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

Those are sooooo cool!! How much do they cost?


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

z28melissa said:


> Thanks ladies!! It will be a while before I can wrap a new set of arrows so if anyone wants this batch let me know, I'll sell them then make myself more later.


I would LOVE those! How much would you want for them?


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

Can you make that with red instead?


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Sure can!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Red would be awesome! I'm not into pink or purple, but red, definetly!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I will print some up in red later today and show you how they look. I've decided on a price of $15/dozen shipped for these sparkle camo wraps (any color). If anyone's interested in purchasing a set just shoot me a PM


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

This is tricky to get a good photo of! But here is what the red looks like... looks even better in person IMO.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I love the pink!!!


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

i would really like to buy some from you! those are awesome! they would be a great christmas present too!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

blood red.. there ya go.. nice Melissa..


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

Ladies! I just got my red ones and they look great! Tomorrow, if weather is permitting, I will go have them put on and post pictures!!! Melissa they are wonderful!:star:


----------



## icequeen (Oct 8, 2009)

Those are awesome. I love all the sparkles and even have glitter in the paint on my walls. Showed my hubby so I'm hoping he'll pm for xmas gift


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

backwoodsbarbie said:


> i would really like to buy some from you! those are awesome! they would be a great christmas present too!


Thanks!! Just PM me for my paypal address when you're ready


----------



## stephaniehill (Sep 27, 2010)

Sparkle is my favorite color!! I will be putting an order in before season is over!!!


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not usually a pink girl but those are awesome!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks you guys!! Have a few packs sent out hopefully someone will show their arrows off; I'm excited to see how they look all fletched up.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Not necessarily a pink or sparkly person, but I love the design you used! Definitely made me think about using wraps now!


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

I missed this thread, Looks beautiful!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

aw thank you poppie!


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Apr 23, 2005)

Those are sweet!! I wish you had those a couple years ago when I bought mine!! Now that makes me want to get a new set of arrows just to put those wraps on. They would look great with my Pink Kobalt!


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Very cute how can any girl resist pink and sparkles too ;-)


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

I received my pink wraps over the weekend and love them! Thanks Melissa!!! I will post picks as soon as I figure out what color vanes I want with them.


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I love the wraps...


----------



## Morganna (Aug 3, 2010)

Can you do these in bright orange?


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Sure can, here's what orange would look like...


----------



## snoitcelfer (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, those look amazing! Hmmmm Christmas IS just around the corner..."oh honey..."


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

hahaha. I *can* make them in time for Christmas


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

They turned out great and having fun at League with them!!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

AWESOME!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

